# Goggle Lens ?



## Hai (Jan 13, 2011)

Im going to buy the Oakley Crowbar goggles and i am curious if the VR28 lens is adequate. I was doing alittle reading on the different colors and what they do here How to Choose Ski and Snowboard Goggles: Expert Advice from REI . Im just a newb trying to pick out gear that i feel will last atleast 3-4 season and the lens choices are kind of overwhelming. I am "planning" on boarding 2 full days " day/night" and I just want a lens that will work great in daylight and lamplight. If there is a post i missed somewhere in these forums please guide me to them. I am just trying to get all of the gear so I can hopefully snowboard a few times this season, and so that I can snowboard all of next season. Thanks everyone <3

p.s - Those VR28 lenses come stock with the black crowbar goggles. I didnt hand pick them or anything like that.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Unfortunately there isn't a single lens that's good for all conditions. 

VR28 is a good lens, it handles medium light conditions well. I have a pair of sun glasses with VR28 lens' & I feel it works in bright light conditions also. I know some don't/won't feel it has enough tint (to much light transmission) for bright conditions.

I'd suggest getting 2 lens, one for low light/flat light & one for bright/medium light.
I just purchased Oakley Crowbars as well, I got the HI permission (which came with the goggle frame), & blue iridium which I like for the bright to near flat light conditions.

If you can only get 1 lens at a time, I'd go for VR28, or permission.
I'd suggest trying to find a retail shop with Oakley products & see which lens you like best.

Also check, what backcountry.com has for Oakley Crowbars.
Oakley has [THIS] web page which gives you an idea of the different lens look like & gives you the conditions the lens would be best in.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i found that the HI persimmon oakley lens works reasonably well in all conditions. i wanted a little more than "reasonably well" so i went for the black iridiums for bright sunny days and HI yellow for fog and low light. at big white resort i find myself using HI yellow 90% of the time so it's worthwhile for me to pick up a lens that is exactly matched to the conditions i will usually face. i love busting out the iridiums though on those rare bluebird days.


----------

